# Isolated ground violation



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a hillbilly electrician's idea on how to do isolated ground circuits. This customer was a tire shop, and the three ground wires you see came from the ground screw on the IG receptacles for the point of sale system, a tune-up machine, and a wheel alignment machine. Scary dangerous. A ground fault will never trip the breaker.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Marc:

Please do not post these it makes me cry. 

Let me see 3 rods with bare conductors touching in the PVC, only one rod required based on that alone, with the seperation in the picture this is one rod and for a system that won't work any way.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The best ground in town is the neutral the power company provides at the service. If you were to attatch a wire to a ground rod and touch the other end to the lug on a breaker I bet it wouldn't even trip it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> The best ground in town is the neutral the power company provides at the service.


If we are talking about tripping a breaker, and we are, it's the ONLY ground in town!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Here's a hillbilly electrician's idea on how to do isolated ground circuits.


Dude needs to visit Mike Holt's site for about 9-12 months, THEN go back to doing " 'lectrical work ".


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

More than a good ground it is the path back to the source, this connection would work without any earth connection.

The purpose of an electrode, driven, made cold water, Ufer, plate ect... is not for overcurrent protection


----------

